# CREATIVE SOUND BLASTER 5.1



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 12, 2006)

today i bought a creative sound blaster 5.1 ... seriously i cant find anyother detail about this product except for the sn number.

i have installed the driver ( after 10 times of removal and installing...)

my system config is 

pentium 4 2.4 ghz
xp sp2
512 mb ddr ram
dvd samsung , samsung cd rom
philips 5.1 speakers
128 nvidia graphics card
gigabyte motherboard




i installed  the accompanying software such as creative mixer,creative wave editor,creative palyer, creative diagonistics

now whenever i run this diagnostic program it gives me the log as follows :
Hardware Test Result 
01/12/2006 07:43:25Pm Hardware Detection            PASS

Software Test Results
01/12/2006 07:43:26Pm  Wave Driver                      Fail
01/12/2006 07:43:27Pm  MIDI Driver                       Fail 
01/12/2006 07:43:28Pm  Mixer Driver                      Fail
01/12/2006 07:43:30Pm  DirectSound 3D Driver       Fail
01/12/2006 07:43:21Pm  Mixer Settings Check         Fail


more over i dont have a option in the sound properties to control the volume for my 5.1 like rear , front , centre , woofer...

what am i supposed to do

i have disabled the onboard AC`97 audio

i didnt uninstall the previuos drivers... will this be the problem ?

if so how to install them ?

please suggest me any suggestion?

Thank u ... waiting for anyone here to reply ...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Jan 12, 2006)

Maybe u should uninstall the previous driver and then clean install new ones. There must be a driver conflict. Reply......


----------



## Techie_Geek (Jan 13, 2006)

first go to bios setting and disable onboard sound.

Next uninstall the audio drivers already installed for ur motherboard sound chip

Next uninstall all previous installations of Creative, till there's one faulty installation left it won't work.

Install the drivers and creative mediasource suite.

Reboot and configure the 5.1 speakers, then run the diagonostic tests ,all will be fine


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for yar help ....

but now the problem  is i have disabled the onboard sound (AC`97)..
i dont know which on of the following to remove under soun,game,controller tree in the device manager:

Audio Codec
Bluetooth AV/HS Audio
Legacy Audio Drivers
Legacy Video Captures Device
Medi Controller Device
SoundBlaster5.1
Unimodem Half Duplex Audio Device
Video Codecs




and i am running directx9.0c
will this affect the sound ?

moreover after this audio card installment .... everything is slowed down

anything u could dig upon for me ?
waiting for yar reply


----------



## phatratt (Jan 13, 2006)

Even I am having Onboard AC97.But I have installed a creative sound blaster and installed drivers for both and they are working fine(not at same time)

In your case,just disable the onboard AC97 at BIOS not in device manager.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 14, 2006)

thanks for yar reply guys .... sound is fine everything is workin fine but now the real problem is my system is slowind down ....

before the sound card installment i played nfs most wanted at 1024*768

but now i cant even play at 600*840

and i can that the game slows down whenever there is new sound involved in the game like hitting a electric post or a tree or while sliding 

more over the overall system performance is down graded

i cant find a update for this sound card 

CREATIVE SOUND BLASTER 5.1 (not LIVE! or AUDIGY) just 5.1 

guys can anyone help me out ?

moreover there is no other detail about the model also 

help

tell me any site i can update my driver so that i an find a way to solve this prob

waiting for yar replies guy


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Jan 14, 2006)

U  THROW U R SOUND CARD IN WINDOWS.............


----------

